# Téléchargement direct de vidéos avec Safari



## Lledrith (21 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Alors sur un site il y a des vidéos, des bandes annonces de films en fait. Je veux télécharger la bande annonce pour la regarder quand je veux. Mais le bouton pour y accéder n'est pas un bouton de téléchargement direct, ça me lance quicktime avec la vidéo, et comme je n'ai pas QT Pro je ne peux pas l'enregistrer (accessoirement ça vaut le coup QT Pro ?).

Donc j'ai regardé le code source de la page, et ça m'a donné le lien vers la vidéo.

Mais maintenant, comment je fais pour la télécharger ? A part utiliser un download manager ?

Merci

Edit : finalement j'ai pris un download manager, Folx, très sympa et gratuit


----------



## whereismymind (22 Février 2009)

Sinon, tu fais un CTRL Clic (Clic droit) et tu choisis "Télécharger le fichier lié", pas besoin de t'encombrer d'un logiciel en plus ....


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2009)

ou passer par les autres methodes données dans les dizaines de fils précedents
(fichiers temporaires , extensions Firefox faites pour la récolte etc)


----------



## Lledrith (22 Février 2009)

Firefox je sais, mais je demandais pour Safari. Et le ctrl click droit ne marche pas en l'occurence parce que c'est un bouton qui appelle un script quelconque, il n'y a pas de lien direct vers un fichier derrière.

En plus c'est un fichier vidéo quicktime streaming qui va chercher une autre vidéo, donc ensuite je dois regarder avec un éditeur de texte dans le fichier vidéo le lien vers la vidéo finale, et envoyer ce lien en téléchargement...

En même temps pour les très gros fichiers, un download manager peut être intéressant, notamment pour la reprise d'un téléchargement interrompu...


----------

